# One Composer / One Recording



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

This may have been done before, but I'd like to start a thread wherein you can pick any composer, but you must choose just *one* recording to take to your "desert island" to represent him/her.

Play as many times as you want, but please only do one composer / one recording for each individual post.

I'll start it off:
*WAGNER*









No vocal music here, unfortunately, but I'd still opt for this set personally if I had to take only one Wagner recording. (And, if you insist on making me take only one LP of the 3 in this set, it would be the one with the Overtures to Rienzi and The Flying Dutchman and the Faust Overture.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler

View attachment 5349


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*MONTEVERDI*









I was tempted to go with Book 5 - Madrigals, but I couldn't possibly leave out L'Orfeo.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*Grieg*


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

kv466 said:


> *Grieg*


Rene Leibowitz? Oh, I gotta look this one up!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*CHOPIN*









I think I'll take this for my Lizst, too.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It would have to be my current "obsession"


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Stockhausen _Hymnen_









Luckily there is no argument about differing performances as it is a wholly electronic piece and exists, therefore, in one version only.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Liszt's *_Sonata in B minor _played by Vladimir Horowitz in 1930's -


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*BARBER*









My first Barber recording - still my favorite.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

William Walton Symphonies LSO/LPO Charles Mackerras on CFP.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Vesteralen said:


> ... if you insist on making me take only one LP of the 3 in this set, it would be the one with the Overtures to Rienzi and The Flying Dutchman and the Faust Overture.


In order to keep this thread fresh, I'd strongly recommend limiting it to one LP/CD/Unit per composer- or it'll only be a matter of time before some wag suggests the Philips Complete Mozart Edition, or one of those 100+ CD Brilliant Edition boxes.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a number of favourite recordings of *Schoenberg's* music, but this one is always in the player._ *Pierrot Lunaire*_, the song-cycle Stravinsky called _the solar plexus of Twentieth Century music_, sung by Jane Manning with the Nash Ensemble under a young Simon Rattle back in the 1970's. On Chandos label, with Webern's _Concerto_ as a filler. When I first heard it, I was shocked by this very vicious _femme fatale_, but in recent years I have grown to hear more of the subtleties of this masterpiece.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

Without thinking too much:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*VAUGHAN WILLIAMS*









I actually have the LP with just the 2nd on it, not this edition.

This was a tough one, but in the end, I opted for the album that introduced me to the composer. I'll always love this one, even if Previn's Fourth and Seventh are strong rivals for my affection.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

MENDELSSOHN









Best version of Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto ever.


----------

